# A White Hunter Shoots Down A Very Rare Black Giraffe & Sparks Outrage



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 2, 2018)

American hunter's images of her black giraffe 'trophy kill' spark outrage
Photos of a female hunter from Kentucky proudly showing off the results of her “dream hunt” – a dead black giraffe in South Africa – have ignited a firestorm across social media after being picked up by a local African media outlet. “*White American savage who is partly a Neanderthal comes to Africa and shoot down a very rare black giraffe courtesy of South Africa stupidity*,” read the June 2018 tweet, posted by Africa Digest. “Her name is Tess Thompson Talley. The controversial images, which were posted by a Kentucky woman identified as Tess Thompson Talley a year ago, show her standing proudly beside a dead giraffe bull along with the caption: “Prayers for my once in a lifetime dream hunt came true today!


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 2, 2018)

Social media should make her life miserable! She’s a piece of trash. Can’t they just leave animals, people, etc., alone?


----------



## nysister (Jul 2, 2018)

Such evil. Pure evil.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Jul 2, 2018)

Who's letting these white people come to Africa and shoot whatever they want?


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 2, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> Who's letting these white people come to Africa and shoot whatever they want?



The government of that particular country. Which is why I can’t get too worked up here. We all need to tend our own backyards first.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 2, 2018)

What is so difficult about killing a giraffe that makes it her life dream? Is it cuz the animal is a Black (yes capitalized on purpose) giraffe?

What is WRONG with her EVIL self??!!!

I just do not understand how people like her can just stand there grinning ... like killing majestic animals is something to be proud of.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 2, 2018)

One word...disgusting!


----------



## TrueBeliever (Jul 2, 2018)

Apparently she ate it too.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 2, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> Apparently she ate it too.


Say what now?


----------



## TrueBeliever (Jul 2, 2018)

LostInAdream said:


> Say what now?


Um hmmm. ...said it was delicious.  But in a gesture of goodwill, she shared the meat with the locals.

I dont have a link to the article right now but it's in there.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 2, 2018)

May the spirits of the animals that she killed rise up and haunt her (and her husband) for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 3, 2018)

^^^But, but...I have never heard of eating a giraffe


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Jul 3, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^^But, but...I have never heard of eating a giraffe


I would have classed it as bush meat.

She's still going to get dragged by the internet. Mark my words.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 3, 2018)

hmmm...  I have so many thoughts.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 3, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> hmmm...  I have so many thoughts.



Well  let us hear as I am completely floored by the idiocy of this  so called 'sport'.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't understand the urge to kill animals unless you're hunting to eat.  This snitch is from Kentucky, she ain't starving.   Killing for the sake of killing smh

That giraffe was really beautiful


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 3, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> I don't understand the urge to kill animals unless you're hunting to eat.  This snitch is from Kentucky, she ain't starving.   Killing for the sake of killing smh
> 
> That giraffe was really beautiful





I don’t get it either, if I step on my Dog’s paw I feel awful, I can’t imagine killing such a majestic creature for “fun”.

I truly believe it’s the Neanderthal gene, something just isn’t right in that genetic makeup to kill for fun, and I know some black folks hunt too but they far outnumber us.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Jul 4, 2018)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> I would have classed it as bush meat.
> 
> She's still going to get dragged by the internet. Mark my words.



Oh yes, the dragging has begun.

Outrage after American woman hunts and kills rare giraffe in South Africa

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/03/american-woman-hunts-kills-giraffe-for-sport

*Outrage after American woman hunts and kills rare giraffe in South Africa*
Tess Thompson posted Facebook photos of her next to the giraffe’s carcass


Amelia Abraham
Published:19:08 Tue 3 July 2018
 Follow Amelia Abraham

Tess Thompson Talley, a 37-year-old woman from Kentucky, is facing backlash after shooting and killing an elderly male giraffe on a hunting trip in South Africa. The trip took place last summer, but a photo of Talley posing with the animal’s body has recently gone viral on social media, sourced from a Facebook post she made last year that has since been deleted. It read:

“Prayers for my once in a lifetime dream hunt came true today! Spotted this rare black giraffe bull and stalked him for quite awhile.”

A Twitter post of the photo by AfricaDigest has since drawn particular attention to the story. Calling Thompson Talley a “white American savage who is partly neanderthal”, it has been retweeted over 40,000 times. A number of public figures have since voiced their outrage.

The musician Moby called her “broken and soulless”, the TV journalist John Simpson called her an “idiot woman”. Comedian Ricky Gervais used far stronger expletives. Back in 2015, Gervais was quick to share a photo of Rebecca Francis, a woman who posted a picture of herself smiling next to the carcass of a giraffe, and who claimed she received “hundreds of thousands of death threats” after the photo went viral.

AdvertisementHide

On 27 June, Hollywood actress and former Will & Grace star Debra Messing wrote: “Tess Thompson Talley from Nippa, Kentucky, is a disgusting, vile, amoral, heartless, selfish murderer,” adding that she has a “black heart”.

The backlash is similar to that faced by American dentist Walter Palmer. In 2015, he shot dead Cecil the lion outside Hwange National Park in Zimbabwe and international outrage ensued. Jimmy Kimmel cried, donations to the park quickly flooded in and conservationists condemned Palmer’s actions.

Hunting a giraffe is legal in South Africa if it has been pre-arranged with a game park. However, Thompson Talley’s story raises alarm bells about giraffes being killed as trophies, especially given that there are less than 100,000 on the planet.

The controversial business of trophy hunting, in which hunters pay for permission to shoot rare animals, raises large amounts of money. It is often justified with claims about the funds being raised from hunters being put back into animal conservation. The big game industry in South Africa – from hunting to breeding to tourism – is worth $2bn a year.

In response to outcry over her photo, Thompson released a statement to CBS News. “This is called conservation through game management,” she said, explaining that the giraffe that she hunted was old and prone to attacking younger giraffes. “Now that the giraffe is gone, the younger bulls are able to breed.”


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 4, 2018)

I agree that this is a disgrace but how come this single hunt is getting more publicity than the poaching done by the Chinese, and the natives who work for them,  who are actually decimating the elephant, rhino and lion populations and driving them to extinction?


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 4, 2018)

Kimbosheart said:


> The government of that particular country. Which is why I can’t get too worked up here. We all need to tend our own backyards first.



Then the outrage should be directed at the governments and this is what I have always felt.  She wouldn't have access to the wildlife if it weren't for them letting her and other hunters and poachers in. It is the corruption of those governments that are driving the elephants, lions, rhinos, silverback gorillas, etc.... to extinction. But it's easier to get worked up when you attach a white face to this crime against nature than the Black and yellow faces that are causing the most damage. They even illegally cross into the sanctuaries that were established to protect these creatures from them and are massacring entire families of elephants for their tusks because they think the ivory will make their wee-wees bigger. But what can you expect when those leaders don't even care about the people much less animals despite the fact that those animals bring in beaucoup bucks in tourism monies. Just destructive and no long term thinking whatsover.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jul 4, 2018)

Ugh...and she tweeted "prayers for her dream come true".  Pure blasphemic foolishness.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 7, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Then the outrage should be directed at the governments and this is what I have always felt.  She wouldn't have access to the wildlife if it weren't for them letting her and other hunters and poachers in. It is the corruption of those governments that are driving the elephants, lions, rhinos, silverback gorillas, etc.... to extinction. But it's easier to get worked up when you attach a white face to this crime against nature than the Black and yellow faces that are causing the most damage. They even illegally cross into the sanctuaries that were established to protect these creatures from them and are massacring entire families of elephants for their tusks because they think the ivory will make their wee-wees bigger. But what can you expect when those leaders don't even care about the people much less animals despite the fact that those animals bring in beaucoup bucks in tourism monies. Just destructive and no long term thinking whatsover.



PREACH!!!

African leadership incompetence of the highest order. But I don't entirely blame the locals, a white persons life is worth more. You try to get ish popping these wotless nincompoops will send their minions to harass you.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 7, 2018)

I see what you did there Debra Messing, and I do not approve.

On 27 June, Hollywood actress and former Will & Grace star *Debra Messing wrote:* “Tess Thompson Talley from Nippa, Kentucky, is a *disgusting, vile, amoral, heartless, selfish murderer,” adding that she has a “black heart”*.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Jul 8, 2018)

Alta Angel said:


> I see what you did there Debra Messing, and I do not approve.
> 
> On 27 June, Hollywood actress and former Will & Grace star *Debra Messing wrote:* “Tess Thompson Talley from Nippa, Kentucky, is a *disgusting, vile, amoral, heartless, selfish murderer,” adding that she has a “black heart”*.


 I saw that quote also. I was not happy about that. At all.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 8, 2018)

There is something depraved in hunting for sport. Killing another living being just because it's fun? Evil.  it's no surprise it's mostly white people that participate.


----------

